# It’s time to LIM-IT-OUT



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Captain Joshua Lim 
LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS
(650)201-4604
www.limitoutcharters.com

MAKING LIM(ITS)
SUMMER SPECKLED TROUT
(End of month report and highlights) #How2

For those who follow me on Facebook ( Joshua Lim - Pensacola ) you may already know the kind of damage my Charter has put on the Speckled Trout population the past month. Here at www.limitoutcharters.com we have decided to put the hammer down and get full grown mad at the fish. Putting anglers on exactly what they ordered. Non-Stop rip lipping action, and even a few Monsters have been caught with the largest Speckled Trout of the month being a Solid 27.5” but there is a reasoning to the madness. As we all know Summertime heat can be harsh to say the least and the bite can be as great as you can possible imagine or as slow as the snail thats dying of 200 degree pavement. Allow me the time to share with you the how - how catching limits on a regular basis is possible and how to get fish to bite on the slackest of slack tides in the middle of the summer heat. 

Lets start here - “here” as in conditions - Understanding whats at stake - what bait is most prevalent - what the specks are doing during this season - and weather patterns. Is it as simple as waking up in the middle of the night to catch the first hours of daylight? It can be but I don’t put all my eggs in that basket and nor should you. All summer long Speckled Trout Spawn in HUGE SCHOOLS catching 20-100 Speckled Trout is average anything less you can chop up to be a tough day. During this time Shrimp are being flushed through the bays and ICW, mullet are everywhere and minnow bait balls when on the surface can make the entire bay look like its raining. Summer tides tend to switch in the afternoons and or late morning we can also bet on a afternoon rain shower around the same time as the tide swing. 

The summertime bite is almost 100% generated by the moon phase. I can predict when we are going to catch a limit in minutes or when we can bet that on our first hour of the trip we are going to get that 1 Big Trophy bite. There are slow periods of fishing during the summer slow as in catching 5-10 keepers instead of countless would be a solid day. And its on these slow days that Im most proud of my boat ( SKEETER SX200 ) when the bite is tough and everyone on the water is struggling and every fishing app and fishing predictor says its going to be a BAD day of fishing thats where LIM-IT-OUT shines the brightest. 

How to beat the heat?!?!?! No! don’t sleep during the day and fish at night hahaha although thats one way to do it!!! Lets rewind a bit, ok so we have schooling fish, tons of bait, afternoon rain showers and late morning early afternoon tide swings. Anytime you have schooling fish around limitless bait you can expect a awesome bite. But sometimes the fish get what some call “LOCK JAW’ or some say they’re only focused on tiny minnows and they wont eat anything else…… quote me, my friends and family “ you can always make a predator eat when you hand feed them…. ALWAYS” — “ THERE IS ALWAYS A BITE, YOU JUST HAVE TO FIND IT” 
( stop blaming the fish or conditions for your outcome and start adapting )

So how do you catch fish that aren’t currently feeding? How to Catch fish during a slack tide during the heat of summer? Lets start with location location location knowing where the fish are is the first step. Everyone can dominate while the sun is rising and catch the early morning bite but what happens when that turns off…. Did the fish disappear - of course not they’re just staged differently or decided to stop biting anything that moving around them. Whats awesome about this time of year is that you can find schools of fish BOTH shallow and deep. When the fish are shallow and not swimming around with their mouths open. I tell myself or anyone on my boat to SPEED UP their retrieve and get that reaction bite. Make the fish react to your lure give them only a second to see your bait and usually the instincts of any predator when given the split second to kill or let live the predator will kill out of instinct. While on a deep bite ill go with a very very slow falling twitch bait or soft plastic and make repetitive casts in the same general area allowing whatever little movement in current or wind dictate the action of the lure. A super slow falling lure in deep water can be a very productive way to catch suspending fish that aren’t in the mood to be moving. So during the heat of the summer if you fish shallow fish fast if you fish deep fish slow. Working either side of the cadence spectrum will get you more bites dead slow or super erratic is simply the deal to getting staged fish to react and eat regardless of time of day or tide.

I hope this helps. Its exactly how I go about fishing on a day to day basis. Just remember there is ALWAYS A BITE YOU JUST HAVE TO FIND IT and YOU CAN ALWAYS HAND FEED A PREDATOR - are those statements 100% accurate? NO, but if your mind set is based around that, those statements will 100% catch you more fish. I personally believe in those statements to be 100% accurate and when I get stumped I simply grind harder. Keep casting my friends the fish are there! See ya on the water!!!!!

Book a trip now -don’t hesitate the fishing as a whole has been better then I could have expected


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh - It's been a long time. Hope all is well.

Extremely glad to see that you continue to LIM-IT-OUT!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Josh - It's been a long time. Hope all is well.
> 
> Extremely glad to see that you continue to LIM-IT-OUT!!!


I appreciate it bud!!!


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Josh any suggestions for this high muddy water from the storm??


----------

